# Saturday 09-29 2:08 ET Tesla server down? (Not down, my car is lazy)



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

I can't connect to the car with the app (Android version 3.6.0). It's stuck in "Waking up" then eventually displays "Updated yesterday"


----------



## ronmis (Jul 10, 2018)

works fine for me


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

OK, it looks like the car was in a deep sleep like a lazy a******. I went out to the garage and opened and closed the door and now it's fine.
Mods, shake your heads at me, then delet this.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rich M said:


> Mods, shake your heads at me, then delet this.


instead of deletting  will leave so others know the cars can be sleepy and ignore the app sometimes


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> instead of deletting  will leave so others know the cars can be sleepy and ignore the app sometimes












OK, Fine.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> instead of deletting  will leave so others know the cars can be sleepy and ignore the app sometimes


Today my Model 3 wouldn't connect with the app (for summon or adjusting the climate control, etc.) for about 5-8 minutes. But it would unlock the doors just fine using Bluetooth. Even after "waking up" the car, the app would not connect. This tells me it's a problem with cellular connectivity.

Cellular connectivity usually works fine with a delay of 5-15 seconds but sometimes it's a no-go no matter what (rebooting the phone, waking up the car by using Bluetooth and opening a door, etc). I'm beginning to wonder if it happens during periods of high cellular traffic in the area. I think it might.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if it happens during periods of high cellular traffic in the area. I think it might.


Misty. We're not getting into this again. Unless a superbowl or mega-concert breaks out between you and a cell site, there will be no noticeable delay whatsoever with the few hundred (at most) kilobytes the car needs to pass back and forth. The modem and wifi in the 3 like to sleep a lot, while the bluetooth is always awake.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Rich M said:


> Misty. We're not getting into this again. Unless a superbowl or mega-concert breaks out between you and a cell site, there will be no noticeable delay whatsoever with the few hundred (at most) kilobytes the car needs to pass back and forth. The modem and wifi in the 3 like to sleep a lot, while the bluetooth is always awake.


That flies in the face of articles I've seen describing the network over-loading that unlimited data plans have brought about with certain carriers in certain regions (hence the addition of limits to "unlimited" plans. And it's likely that the contract Tesla has with AT&T contemplates priority of service between Tesla traffic and it's own cellular traffic and that of others that AT&T contracts with others to carry..


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes it does fly in the face if those articles because they are not accurate. And again, no, Tesla data traffic is not a lower priority than other standard data traffic at the current time.
Traffic loading for us means a customer may be getting 10 Mbit instead of 40 during busy hour. Completely unnoticeable to the Tesla app, which only uses a few hundred kb back and forth. If the car has signal, and the cell site isn't broken, it's going to work.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Rich M said:


> Yes it does fly in the face if those articles because they are not accurate. And again, no, Tesla data traffic is not a lower priority than other standard data traffic at the current time.
> Traffic loading for us means a customer may be getting 10 Mbit instead of 40 during busy hour. Completely unnoticeable to the Tesla app, which only uses a few hundred kb back and forth. If the car has signal, and the cell site isn't broken, it's going to work.


You are quite confident of the consistent and robust nature of cellular data. That's not surprising for someone who workes in the industry. My experience in multiple areas with multiple devices has been mostly reliable with occasionally variable results, even with a signal that indicates strength. Calls drop, fast busy signal, unable to connect. This is what I'm talking about with the Tesla app, mostly connects reliably, occasionally hangs up on "connecting". The car is not asleep. You can reboot the car during these "outages" and it still won't connect.


----------

